# Help on Computing for Ship Chartering. I’m novice on this.



## tokster (Apr 22, 2012)

Need your help guys. We are planning to charter a container vessel with a route of&#8230;Davao, Philippines - Hong Kong - Kaohsiung, Taiwan - Davao, Philippines.

The vessel that we are planning to charter is similar to Socol (500 Teus vessel with crane).

We are an agent for a shipping line but we are novice on ship chartering. Really appreciate if you can help us compute for the cost and ROI of this business idea.

*For the costs&#8230;&#8230;*
Please help us on how to compute for:
-	Expenses for marine oil (based from Davao-Hong Kong-Kaohsiung-Davao
-	Crew. How many needed? How much is standard salary per day?
-	ROI based from the expenses.

Thank you very much.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

This site deals more recreational boating than with commercial shipping.


----------

